# Fostering first dog!



## Lynn5707 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi,

In honor of Smokes, who we lost this past week, to help us and our dogs, we brought home our first foster tonight. His name is BJ, 8 year old yellow lab.

So far so good.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bless you. BJ will leave a big imprint on your heart


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bj*



Lynn5707 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In honor of Smokes, who we lost this past week, to help us and our dogs, we brought home our first foster tonight. His name is BJ, 8 year old yellow lab.
> 
> So far so good.


Is this a picture of BJ? Please tell us all about him!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for opening your heart and home to BJ.
I too feel he will leave a foot print on your heart. 

Looking forward to hearing more about him and seeing pictures.


----------



## Lynn5707 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks!

I will post pics soon. The rescue says to wait to post anything until he is cleared from Ver. We take him to Vet tomorrow. I received his Vet records yesterday and his weight was about 87# in July - he is all bones now, his ribs, hip and "butt" are all bony. I hope he is not sick, but I really wonder if it was neglect? He is beautiful dog tho!


----------

